# Newbie ? about Acton Lake



## panfisher (Aug 21, 2007)

First off, I would like to say hello to everyone. I must say, I am by far not a serious fisherman like a lot of you guys on here. I probably only get out a few times a year, wish I had time for more. I have been reading a lot on this site lately and it has been a big help. The site is very well laid out and seems to offer topics for everyone. Well, I just wanted to introduce myself a bit before asking any questions. 

Now, on to my questions. My wife really wants to go fishing over labor day and I've been put in charge of finding a nice place to go. Through some research, I came upon Acton Lake. We are looking for somewhere fairly peaceful and as I said before we aren't experienced, so Acton Lake seems to maybe fit the bill. My wife simply likes catching anything, and in the past I've usually concentrated on bluegill to satisfy her. That being said, I've found that Acton Lake has some decent gill fishing, is this finding accurate? 

If so, I was wondering if Acton Lake provides adequate shoreline fishing? I noticed they offer boat rentals, does anyone have information about this? What types of boats, pricing, etc. Should we consider renting a boat vs. fishing from the shoreline? Any places on the lake we should concentrate on?

I wouldn't mind catching a few catfish either. Any suggestions on what setups are best? Well, Im' kind of just looking for some general info that might help me adequately plan our little fishing trip. So any tips or suggestions on things I have mentioned so far would be great.

In advance, I would like to thank anyone who replies. Oh, if someone knows of a better place to go based on our interests, I would be open to ideas.

Thanks,
panfisher


----------



## Boxingref_rick (Feb 8, 2005)

Hi. 
There are quite a few places to fish at Acton. You can fish on either side
of the beach, around some of the many docks at the Marina, and also over 
at the Lodge. If you wish to hike; and carry lite, some of the trails go around
the lake. Also the dam area is productive. 
As far as boat rentals - here is the phone number for the Marina bait shop where they rent them out: 513-523-8858. 

Be safe!

Rick. 


Also:
I will suggest Lake Cowan. If you want action, the thousands of small 
crappie there will keep you busy. They hang out on the shelf in front 
of the marina, and also in the very shallow woody areas in the shade.


----------



## Boxingref_rick (Feb 8, 2005)

Hi again Rick. 

The marina at Lake Cowan is the South Shore Marina. 

Here is the phone number there: (937) 289-2656


----------



## Wally Diver (Aug 27, 2006)

The fishing at Action Lake has not been very good lately but with the rain we had yesterday that could change. I would fish the face of the Dam or park at the lodge and walk down to the lake and fish near the docks by the lodge. The upper end of the lake is very shallow some places are only 2 and 3 feet deep. You need to get south of the beach to find any deeper water. There are some nice blue gills and crappie in Action. The Marina was out of minnows last Friday if you use minnows I would get them before you get there. There is also a fishing pier with handicap access south of the beach. I see lots of people fishing there but they mostly catch small blue gills. They rent small boats and also pontoon boats at the marina but I think they are pretty expensive. Cowan Lake has better access for bank fisherman than Action. Good luck where ever you decide to go.


----------



## Boxingref_rick (Feb 8, 2005)

Hey Wally.

Did you run into any Crappie, or Saugeye Friday? 

Rick


----------



## panfisher (Aug 21, 2007)

Thanks for replies and suggestions Boxingref_rick and Wally Diver, I really appreciate it.

I wasn't aware of Cowan lake, but it looks nice and would be a shorter drive. I think we might try here instead. So any tips for Cowan??

Also, I wanted to ask maybe a couple of dumb questions. I have never rented nor driven (if that's the right term) a boat before. I was checking out the rental rates at Cowan and it seems I could rent a 14' with motor pretty inexpensive. But, is this something a newbie boater could handle? I guess I am just a bit nervous about navigating around the lake. What advice could you give me on this. I would just hate to hit something or do any damage to the boat, which would scare the crap out of my wife. I'm sure the boat is easy to run, but just want to be well prepared for my first time.

Thanks again and I hope you guys can give me some suggestions on the boating.


----------



## Wally Diver (Aug 27, 2006)

Rick all I caught was Crappie I tried for saugeye but came up dry. I got two dozen or so Crappie some were nice size up to 11 inches but there were some small ones also. More smaller than bigger.


----------



## robistro (Apr 13, 2007)

I would suggest you rent a pontoon. not sure of the cost, but they have PLENTY of room, are stable, and you will not be uncomfortable.


----------



## flintlock (May 30, 2006)

Its a RENTAL! GO FOR IT! When you pick it up just have the person renting it show you how to run it. Practice starting the motor 3-4 times and moving around a bit before you get out and go fishing.

good luck


----------



## Boxingref_rick (Feb 8, 2005)

Hey Wally what part of the lake were ya fishing in?
And how far from the bank were they, also were they
schooled up; which is my big question 

Much thanks!

Rick.


----------



## Wally Diver (Aug 27, 2006)

Rick they were not schooled up. I wish they had been I got them along the face of the dam and from the dam up to the old road that dead ends into the lake. On the beach side. I was 100 feet of so from the bank.


----------



## Boxingref_rick (Feb 8, 2005)

Thanks Wally. 
Earlier in the summer I found them out at the edge of a flat where
it dips a few feet holding tight to the bottom. It was right in front 
of the two trees that form a V. 

Take care!

Rick.


----------



## Muskie4Life (Jul 24, 2007)

Panfisher, 

Go and rent a boat, you will have fun. My first caution is only rent one if you are prepared to buy one!!! You'll have a blast then you will want one. LOL

On a more serious note, the hardest thing in my opinion was learning to judge stopping distance and how to approach things. My advice after you get some advice from the renters go out and find a bouy in the lake and practice approaching it like you would a dock or timber in the lake. Spend a little time doing this and you will get comfortable real quick with operating the boat. If you hit the bouy it will move, the dock is not as forgiving and there is usually more people watching. You'll do fine and have a great time!!!!


----------

